# what is this on our hive



## Vicki (May 26, 2011)

what is this brown stuff on our hive? we started 3 hives from nucs about 2 weeks ago ...this is the only one with these brown track marks...should we be concerned?


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I am pretty sure that is bee poop. They have diarrhea and can't get far enough from the hive before they go. This document might shed some light on it and what you need to do. http://caspianapiaries.com/presentation/diarrhea_constipation.pdf


----------



## Vicki (May 26, 2011)

yuck I was afraid of that!


----------



## Vicki (May 26, 2011)

looks like maybe nosema...fumigillin is what treats it right? should I treat all 3 hives or just the infected one?


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

looks like your girls are in to art ,, looks like the start of a drawing ..


----------

